# Tuckerman Ravine



## C-Rex (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking to hit Tucks within the next few weekends.  I've never been but it's been on my hit list for a couple years now.  I'm trying to make a pack list so I can figure out what I have and what I still need. I don't want to pack like I'm trying to summit Everest but I want to be prepared. So what are the essentials?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

For Tuckerman Ravine - it really depends on weather your staying at the shelters..

My advice is: If it looks like it's going to be sunny - pack for snow...


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2011)

This may help, site is a great resource for Tux info overall:


http://timefortuckerman.com/checklist.html

http://timefortuckerman.com/packcalc.html


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

andyzee;617799

[url said:
			
		

> http://timefortuckerman.com/packcalc.html[/url]



Love the picture of M@ weighing his kid...


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> For Tuckerman Ravine(no "S") - it really depends on weather your staying at the shelters..
> 
> My advice is: If it looks like it's going to be sunny - pack for snow...




 Fixed.

We'll grab a hotel nearby.  

Here's what I have so far:

My riding gear (board, boots, goggles, helmet, gloves)
Layers for anything between "sunny and 50's" and "blizzard"
Water, food
TP
GoPro HD
Trash bag

I'll also probably throw a little survival/first aid kit together.  What else?  Do I need crampons? Poles or at least one collapsible? Any suggestions on where to stay?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> I'll also probably throw a little survival/first aid kit together.  What else?  Do I need crampons? Poles or at least one collapsible? Any suggestions on where to stay?



Please don't use crampons unless you have an ice axe..  

Poles are handy...
Beer is good..
Suntan lotion..


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 6, 2011)

andyzee said:


> This may help, site is a great resource for Tux info overall:
> 
> 
> http://timefortuckerman.com/checklist.html
> ...



Thanks, that answers pretty much everything. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Apr 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Fixed.
> 
> We'll grab a hotel nearby.
> 
> ...



Crampons are nice, but if i have to choose between crampons and axe, I'll take the axe. Poles, yes. Any backcountry skiing or hiking, I take first aid kit. You can stay at Pinkham Notch right at the foot of the Tux trail. I like to stay at the Royalty Inn in Gorham, not too far, inexpensive, and clean.

Edit: Also, getting to Tux is easy, but if you plan on checking out some other parts of Mt. Washington, map and/or GPS may not be a bad idea.


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys.  

I'm looking to get more into BC riding, and eventually into big mountain stuff.  I spent some time hiking in north Lake Tahoe this season and fell in love with it.  I've been eying splitboards lately.  I like the idea of skinning up and riding down.  So much more satisfying and plus, even with club deals and whatnot lift tickets get expensive.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Crampons are nice, but if i have to choose between crampons and axe, I'll take the axe



It's super important that crampons ONLY be used with an ice axe...   You try to self arrest with only crampons and you'll break a leg or worse..   If you have an ice axe you can lift your feet off the snow to keep your crampons from catching and use the axe to self arrest.

I've seen this happen a few times... It's ugly...


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Thanks a lot guys.
> 
> I'm looking to get more into BC riding, and eventually into big mountain stuff.  I spent some time hiking in north Lake Tahoe this season and fell in love with it.  I've been eying splitboards lately.  I like the idea of skinning up and riding down.  So much more satisfying and plus, even with club deals and whatnot lift tickets get expensive.



http://splitboard.com/site/Splitboard_Home/Splitboard_Home.html


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> http://splitboard.com/site/Splitboard_Home/Splitboard_Home.html



Oh, I've been all through that site.  Just looking for the right board without breaking the bank.

Good advice about the crampons too.  I definitely need to learn more on the mountaineering side of things.  All in good time.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

C-Rex said:


> Oh, I've been all through that site.  Just looking for the right board without breaking the bank.
> 
> Good advice about the crampons too.  I definitely need to learn more on the mountaineering side of things.  All in good time.



that being said - you probably don't need crampons..  The kick steps are usually enough..

Start out on something easy -like Right Gully - easy climb - not a ton of traffic..
then hike up to the snowfields...  totally sublime...


----------



## doyboy (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't forget your charged up cell phone!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> that being said - you probably don't need crampons..  The kick steps are usually enough..
> 
> Start out on something easy -like Right Gully - easy climb - not a ton of traffic..
> then hike up to the snowfields...  totally sublime...



Actually if it is a nice sunny clear calm day, go up Right Gully and up into the snow fields right away.  

The views and snow are incredible up there during the first half of the day. Ski down the snow fields and then down into right gully (the top of which is in the lower left corner of the second picture where you can see the tiny people). Appolgies for the obsurdly large picture.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

REsize PIX please?   

Or ride snowfields and head over to the Lip, Chute or left Gully


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> For Tuckerman Ravine - it really depends on weather your staying at the shelters..
> 
> My advice is: If it looks like it's going to be sunny - pack for snow...



Whether or not you are staying at the shelters, the weather still matters.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> Actually if it is a nice sunny clear calm day, go up Right Gully and up into the snow fields right away.
> 
> The views and snow are incredible up there during the first half of the day. Ski down the snow fields and then down into right gully. Appolgies for the obsurdly large picture.


 

Looks good on my 25" screen and even on the ipad. 

dmz is just a whiner about large pics.  He is pic envy.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Whether or not you are staying at the shelters, the weather still matters.



No shit...  

But if your spending the night the equipment ante goes up...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 6, 2011)

DMC has given you great advice on the use of crampons but he mentioned kicksteps are probably all that is needed.Which got me thinking about snowboard boots.DMC,given the firm conditions of late,are you able to set booters effectively with those boots vs a rigid alpine/at boot?


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> dmz is just a whiner about large pics.  He is pic envy.



what a friggin' douchebag..


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> what a friggin' douchebag..


 
Pot meet kettle!!!!!

Insert obligatory large pic here


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 6, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> And your cowbell.DMC had given you great advice on the use of crampons but he mentioned kicksteps are probably all that is needed.Which got me thinking about snowboard boots.DMC,given the firm conditions of late,are you able to set booters effectively with those boots vs a rigid alpine/at boot?



I tucks in the spring it probably won't matter. There are so many people up there, the  boot ladders will already be set all over the place. You just have to follow instead of making your own path.

As far as the pic size these were ones I put out on the web for Google Earth and I wanted to keep them large.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> And your cowbell.DMC had given you great advice on the use of crampons but he mentioned kicksteps are probably all that is needed.Which got me thinking about snowboard boots.DMC,given the firm conditions of late,are you able to set booters effectively with those boots vs a rigid alpine/at boot?



It's tougher to kick steps in snowboard boots...

I love to lead climbs but i normally have a skier lead to kick steps.   

I only lead climbs with crampons..   I did a climb up Left Gully a while ago with no crampons and at the top everything got shaded and the kick steps were BARELY enough for my toes - it was pretty frightening..


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> I tucks in the spring it probably won't matter. There are so many people up there, the  boot ladders will already be set all over the place.



True - but higher up in the Left Gully where the shade hits it can get dicey..

Othewise it's normally sloppy big boot steps...


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Pot meet kettle!!!!!



Get a life...


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

I only went once to Tucks and it was in the very, very late spring. Full hike up & down (no skiing down). I honestly didn't bring much besides water, a sandwhich, a camera, and my skis, boots, and poles.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Get a life...


 
Stop whining!!!!!:smash:


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Stop whining!!!!!:smash:



I repeat... Get a life...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I repeat... Get a life...


 

No, I repeat.

Stop whining!!!!!!!!:smack:


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> No, I repeat.
> 
> Stop whining!!!!!!!!:smack:



So Nick... Welcome to the Puck show..


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> So Nick... Welcome to the Puck show..


 
I am sorry I forgot to resize this for dmt's mobile viewing pleasure!!







Now, that is big.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am sorry I forgot to resize this for dmt's mobile viewing pleasure!!
> 
> Now, that is big.



Don't you think people are sick and tired of your attacks on me?
Can you just relax and stop being a tool?


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Don't you think people are sick and tired of your attacks on me?
> Can you just relax and stop being a tool?


 

Just remember, you are the one that started this with your whining about pic size.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Just remember, you are the one that started this with your whining about pic size.



Fine - I started it - now drop it...


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Fine - I started it - now drop it...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 6, 2011)

What don't both of you stop trying to get the last barb in and give the :smack: talk a rest. You are screwing up the thread :roll:


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> What don't both of you stop trying to get the last barb in and give the :smack: talk a rest. You are screwing up the thread :roll:



agreed...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Fine - I started it - now drop it...


 
I want my two dollars!!!!


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> What don't both of you stop trying to get the last barb in and give the :smack: talk a rest. You are screwing up the thread :roll:


 
All he needs to do is apologize for being an a$$hat whiner for all of these years.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> All he needs to do is apologize for being an a$$hat whiner for all of these years.



I "apologize" - now let's drop this..


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

Puck it said:


> I am sorry I forgot to resize this for dmt's mobile viewing pleasure!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is a beautiful photo!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 6, 2011)

well i was gonna say this is a good thread since i'm planning my first trip to tux (for the 3rd or 4th time- wtf!) before it got asshatized...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> I "apologize" - now let's drop this..


 

Not sincere!!!.  You can do better!!!


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> well i was gonna say this is a good thread since i'm planning my first trip to tux (for the 3rd or 4th time- wtf!) before it got asshatized...



COOL!!! doing a day trip or spending the night at the shelters..

I like the shelters..  Great party scene at HOJOs after the day trippers leave...


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2011)

My two cents about Tux is to first watch the weather report and avy advisories for the day/s you plan to go then pack accordingly. You have to strike a balance between having all the gear you need and being minimalist enough so that you're not carrying more than you should. That being said, unless you're climbing to high summit objectives in exposed terrain or getting off the beaten path, crampons and ice ax may not be needed. Tux from April to May can be a crowded place and the boot packs have been set all over the place. I'm not saying that you shouldn't bring an ax and 'pons. I'll leave that to your individual judgement. I'll sometimes bring them along just in case I'm feeling ambitious. It's better to have them when you need them rather than wishing you had them and they're just sitting in your car 2,000 feet below.

When I do a daytrip to Tux, this is my checklist for my pack:

- ski, boots, poles and skins (if the TRT is still skinnable)
- helmet, goggles, gloves, glove liners, headliner, balaclava, hand warmer
- baseball cap, lipbalm, sunscreen
- baselayer, fleece, shell, bib, sox including extra pair
- first aid kit, sam splint, basic repair tools (duct tape), Swiss army knife or multitool, matches, emergency reflective blanket 
- map, compass, whistle
- water, food, beer, scotch

It may sound like a lot but they're actually not much. Have fun and stay safe!


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Good list..  Scotch.... nice...


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

TheBEast said:


>



You could bring popcorn up - JiffyPop over a camp stove... Actually a good idea.. Wonder how much it weighs..


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Good list..  Scotch.... nice...



In keeping with the minimalist approach, it's in a flask. I look forward to sharing some with you in the bc someday!


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> You could bring popcorn up - JiffyPop over a camp stove... Actually a good idea.. Wonder how much it weighs..



Probably a few ounces. 






Remember to carry out what you carry in.


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> COOL!!! doing a day trip or spending the night at the shelters..
> 
> I like the shelters..  Great party scene at HOJOs after the day trippers leave...



day tripper (taking the easy way out...) for the first time - shooting for 4/30 weekend


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> In keeping with the minimalist approach, it's in a flask. I look forward to sharing some with you in the bc someday!



Indeed!  I bring a flask of tequila...  And some Kaluha for my coffee and hot chocolate..


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> day tripper (taking the easy way out...) for the first time - shooting for 4/30 weekend



Cool... Get an early start.

I may make it up in May.. miss a couple years..


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> You could bring popcorn up - JiffyPop over a camp stove... Actually a good idea.. Wonder how much it weighs..


 
4.5oz.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> what a friggin' douchebag..


 


Puck it said:


> Pot meet kettle!!!!!
> 
> Insert obligatory large pic here


 


dmc said:


> Get a life...


 


Puck it said:


> Stop whining!!!!!:smash:


 


dmc said:


> I repeat... Get a life...


 


Puck it said:


> No, I repeat.
> 
> Stop whining!!!!!!!!:smack:


 


dmc said:


> So Nick... Welcome to the Puck show..


 


dmc said:


> Don't you think people are sick and tired of your attacks on me?
> Can you just relax and stop being a tool?


 
Enough for one day gentlemen.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Enough for one day gentlemen.


 

You are going to make him whine again because you left the high resolution pic in your post.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Enough for one day gentlemen.



Nice way to jump in after and bring it up with your typical blast post - after it's settled - 

Since your the one who had to drag it back up again...

Your editorial missed his first blast to me...  All i said to the poster - not Puck was



> REsize PIX please?



then he said 



> dmz is just a whiner about large pics. He is pic envy.



You'd think moderators would ask people to not use such large pictures..   But you seem to busy just trying to look like a moderator...


Let me add this as well..


Puck it said:


> You are going to make him whine again because you left the high resolution pic in your post.



and this...



Puck it said:


> See, I told you.



Forgot this in you editorial tooo...



> Puck it said:
> 
> 
> > All he needs to do is apologize for being an a$$hat whiner for all of these years.
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Nice way to jump in after and bring it up with your typical blast post - after it's settled -
> 
> Since your the one who had to drag it back up again...
> 
> ...


 

See, I told you.


----------



## octopus (Apr 6, 2011)

Has anyone hiked this in snowboard boots? I was thinking about going soon and wondering if this would be a wise choice for hiking.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

octopus said:


> Has anyone hiked this in snowboard boots? I was thinking about going soon and wondering if this would be a wise choice for hiking.



You can do it... But it's 2 hours to the bowl.  I've gone down the trail in my snowboard boots. But not hiking up.

I use my hiking boots and put the snowboard boots in the binding on the board while it's on my back..


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

Do you normally need snowshoes? Around when is the snow melted off enough you can hike to the basin?


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Do you normally need snowshoes? Around when is the snow melted off enough you can hike to the basin?


Snowshoes are not needed for hiking to the Bowl. If you are hiking and not skinning, traction devices like YakTrax can be helpful.

Regarding crampons (from a skier's perspective), my thought is that if crampons are needed then I probably shouldn't be hiking up any ways. I have a pair but never use them, might just sell them. Ax and having practice with self arrest should go along with crampons.

Right Gully is the easiest ascent. If you are not bent on the bowl, Hillman's is similar pitch to Right Gully, is a longer run, and is much less crowded.

Just throwing this out there... but it is still full on winter in Tuckerman right now. For example, today the Avi Bulletin is Considerable (Natural avalanches are possible and human triggered avalanches are likely). And Low Danger does not mean no danger. I like to look for at least a few days corn cycle minimum before looking at it as a reasonably safe option without avi gear:
http://www.mountwashingtonavalanchecenter.org/

Just be aware that if you pick a day and are committed to a hotel, you might only be able to hike up and ski the Sherbie, even in April, if there is Avi danger.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Do you normally need snowshoes? Around when is the snow melted off enough you can hike to the basin?



CrAmpons aretheway to go on steeps you won't needthe hiking boots keep it light r

Snowshoes dontwork up there bootpack w/crampons remove them and shred the gnar. Good luck. Wolf


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Do you normally need snowshoes? Around when is the snow melted off enough you can hike to the basin?



You don't really need them and they can actually be dangerous if you try going up somethng steep..  Not the right tool for the job...


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 6, 2011)

STREETSKIER said:


> CrAmpons aretheway to go on steeps you won't needthe hiking boots keep it light r
> 
> Snowshoes dontwork up there bootpack w/crampons remove them and shred the gnar. Good luck. Wolf



As stated by others, crampons are very dangerous if you don't know how to self arrest if you fall. This involves the use of an ice axe.
During a fall and slide if you are wearing crampons, they can catch/dig into in the snow, and abruptly stop your leg. This can shatter bones and tear apart knees.

If you are a first timer in the bowl it is better to just follow the established boot ladders. Then you can work your way up to the accents that require mountaineering equipment for future visits.


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> As stated by others, crampons are very dangerous if you don't know how to self arrest if you fall. This involves the use of an ice axe.
> During a fall and slide if you are wearing crampons, they can catch/dig into in the snow, and abruptly stop your leg. This can shatter bones and tear apart knees.
> 
> If you are a first timer in the bowl it is better to just follow the established boot ladders. Then you can work your way up to the accents that require mountaineering equipment for future visits.



Also (and maybe more importantly) crampons are dangerous to those around you.  Starting around now, there are more and more people up in the bowl.  Very often you are booting up the bowl with a line of people above and below you.  One falling person can take out the whole line.  Seen it happen several times.  That's bad enough in and of itself....but add crampons into the tumbling pile and someone is going to get seriously hurt.  Leave em at home.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Also (and maybe more importantly) crampons are dangerous to those around you.  Starting around now, there are more and more people up in the bowl.  Very often you are booting up the bowl with a line of people above and below you.  One falling person can take out the whole line.  Seen it happen several times.  That's bad enough in and of itself....but add crampons into the tumbling pile and someone is going to get seriously hurt.  Leave em at home.



Indeed - sharp metal things are bad in climbing lines..

If I have crampons - I climb where i want...  Don't need a line...


----------



## Black Phantom (Apr 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Also (and maybe more importantly) crampons are dangerous to those around you.  Starting around now, there are more and more people up in the bowl.  Very often you are booting up the bowl with a line of people above and below you.  One falling person can take out the whole line.  Seen it happen several times.  That's bad enough in and of itself....but add crampons into the tumbling pile and someone is going to get seriously hurt.  Leave em at home.



Exactly. Thank you for explaining this so clearly. :beer:


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Indeed - sharp metal things are bad in climbing lines..
> 
> If I have crampons - I climb where i want...  Don't need a line...



Climbing lines are only partly about 'need' and mostly about etiquette.  Having people spread out across the bowl climbing wherever they want simply because they can, F's up the skiing.  Climbing lines minimize the impact that uphill traffic has on downhill enjoyment.


----------



## dmc (Apr 6, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Climbing lines are only partly about 'need' and mostly about etiquette.  Having people spread out across the bowl climbing wherever they want simply because they can, F's up the skiing.  Climbing lines minimize the impact that uphill traffic has on downhill enjoyment.



Of course..  

But theres more then one place to climb..  

I'm down with etiquette..


----------



## Puck it (Apr 6, 2011)

dmc said:


> Of course..
> 
> But theres more then one place to climb..
> 
> I'm down with etiquette..



Yeah, right.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guys lots of good info. I've never used snowshoes or crampons :lol: 

Last time I went to Tuck's I think it was in May and I just went up the main bowl, the top parts were already pretty much fully melted.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> Do you normally need snowshoes? Around when is the snow melted off enough you can hike to the basin?



If you need floatation devices, I think snowshoes are less efficient than skins. More to carry. You won't need snowshoes in Tux in late April.

The answer to the second question depends on the snowpack. For me, the best time to hit Tux is when the Sherb is still in and before the Inferno. The Inferno brings out the yahoos and you're better off being somewhere else. Plus, if the Sherb is not melted, it'll be so bumped up, you'd think you were at a resort. Late May to early June brings out only the die-hards so you have the place all to yourself.



riverc0il said:


> Snowshoes are not needed for hiking to the Bowl. If you are hiking and not skinning, traction devices like YakTrax can be helpful.


I tried yaktrax once. Problem with them is that they tend to slide around your boot. I had to keep stopping on the TRT to adjust them. Katoohla microspikes may be a better and more rugged option.




> Regarding crampons (from a skier's perspective), my thought is that if crampons are needed then I probably shouldn't be hiking up any ways. I have a pair but never use them, might just sell them. Ax and having practice with self arrest should go along with crampons.


I hear ya! Only time I did this was in the Great Gulf and the only way out was to climb in the shade and the run was in the sun.




Cannonball said:


> Climbing lines are only partly about 'need' and mostly about etiquette.  Having people spread out across the bowl climbing wherever they want simply because they can, F's up the skiing.  Climbing lines minimize the impact that uphill traffic has on downhill enjoyment.


It's also a safety issue. I see people on a warm day climbing right under the ice on the the Lip. Unless you really know what you're doing the established bootpack is probably the safest -- and easiest way up. I agree with Riv that the best way out of the Bowl is RG.


----------



## Nick (Apr 6, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> If you need floatation devices, I think snowshoes are less efficient than skins. More to carry. You won't need snowshoes in Tux in late April.



When I was in HS that HDT quote was one of my favorites. Love it. 

Never forget what it's all about :beer:


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 6, 2011)

Tux has been on my checklist for over 5yrs.  Assuming the Sherbie is still in play, is possible to hike up to HoJos in simple hiking boots?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2011)

Nick said:


> When I was in HS that HDT quote was one of my favorites. Love it.
> 
> Never forget what it's all about :beer:


The DPS gave it a new lease on life.



twinplanx said:


> Tux has been on my checklist for over 5yrs.  Assuming the Sherbie is still in play, is possible to hike up to HoJos in simple hiking boots?


Yes. TRT should be packed down. Microspikes  will help with traction.


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 6, 2011)

where to find current Sherby conditions? The avalanche report in previous years used to have it at the end of the report. Can't find it now. I just love to be able to ski out.


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 6, 2011)

Here you go: http://www.outdoors.org/recreation/tripplanner/go/backcountry-weather.cfm

The entry for Tuckerman Ravine usually mentions the Sherb.


----------



## twinplanx (Apr 6, 2011)

Bumpsis said:


> where to find current Sherby conditions? The avalanche report in previous years used to have it at the end of the report. Can't find it now. I just love to be able to ski out.



this


----------



## Bumpsis (Apr 6, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Here you go: http://www.outdoors.org/recreation/tripplanner/go/backcountry-weather.cfm
> 
> The entry for Tuckerman Ravine usually mentions the Sherb.



great! Thanks


----------



## dmc (Apr 7, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> I hear ya! Only time I did this was in the Great Gulf and the only way out was to climb in the shade and the run was in the sun.



Exactly.  I also use them on the top of Left Gully in the shade.  And just about anywhere early in the day when I'm hammering up to get early corn in the snowfields..


----------



## C-Rex (Apr 7, 2011)

Well, that was a nice read.  

Nice pics guys.  I'm so pumped for this trip.  From what I've read, crampons aren't really necessary but might be a good idea in the future.  I don't have a set yet so unless I need them, I'll save the money for now.  As far as kick stepping goes, I have a pair of Burton Driver-X's that are pretty stiff so they do ok.  Plus they have fold out spikes for a little extra traction on icy stuff.  I've used them and they work pretty well.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 8, 2011)

Kush

We'll grab a hotel nearby.  

Here's what I have so far:

My riding gear (board, boots, goggles, helmet, gloves)
Layers for anything between "sunny and 50's" and "blizzard"
Water, food
TP
GoPro HD
Trash bag

I'll also probably throw a little survival/first aid kit together.  What else?  Do I need crampons? Poles or at least one collapsible? Any suggestions on where to stay?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Nick (Apr 8, 2011)

Have fun guys. I am going to try to do Tuck's this year but it won't be until way later this month.


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 9, 2011)

*crampons*



Cannonball said:


> Also (and maybe more importantly) crampons are dangerous to those around you.  Starting around now, there are more and more people up in the bowl.  Very often you are booting up the bowl with a line of people above and below you.  One falling person can take out the whole line.  Seen it happen several times.  That's bad enough in and of itself....but add crampons into the tumbling pile and someone is going to get seriously hurt.  Leave em at home.



people are dangerous , i feel safe with my crampons,someone always gets seriosly hurt !!! i dont hike on lunar ,turns would suck anyway  i try to stay away from goons i dont like weekends been going up there since 1969 use your brain  be safe


----------



## STREETSKIER (Apr 9, 2011)

i hardly go in the bowl any more  , except to hit chute variation when its ripe. Not tooting my horn but I  have been all over the west and mt wash is one of the most dangerous places due to the. Fact     That weather  can change things  get shadowed and firm up quick  no one tells you where or what to do. It's up to you!! I've been scared up there many times keep a cool head don't go above your  ability.  Good luck enjoy it's a jem respect the mt.   Wolf.


----------



## andyzee (Apr 9, 2011)

STREETSKIER said:


> i hardly go in the bowl any more  ,



The bowl is cool if you want a show, circus if you will. But yeah, the rest of the mountain is great...


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2011)

STREETSKIER said:


> people are dangerous , i feel safe with my crampons,someone always gets seriosly hurt !!! i dont hike on lunar ,turns would suck anyway  i try to stay away from goons i dont like weekends been going up there since 1969 use your brain  be safe




Yes but sometimes climbing lunar sets you up for early corn up high..  

Dont discount the fun of hanging in the bowl..

I personally LOVE the scene in the bowl..  But I like parties and people.  Checking out girls and stuff..  You get to meet all kinds of like minded folks..  It's  a ton of fun.  I've only been going up since the early 80's..

I always stay in the shelters..
My Tucks weekends usually start on Wednesday - ski Thurs in the bowl... Friday somewhere else... Saturday above the bowl then back down to hang out..  Sunday..  Go home..


----------



## redalienx11 (Apr 9, 2011)

STREETSKIER said:


> I have been all over the west and mt wash is one of the most dangerous places due to the. Fact That weather  can change things  get shadowed and firm up quick  no one tells you where or what to do. It's up to you!!



I see what youre sayin, but the same thing can and does happen out west, I think the difference is that Mount Washington attracts more people with less experience. (than Denali for example, which has fewer deaths than Mt Washington)


----------



## dmc (Apr 9, 2011)

redalienx11 said:


> I see what youre sayin, but the same thing can and does happen out west, I think the difference is that Mount Washington attracts more people with less experience. (than Denali for example, which has fewer deaths than Mt Washington)



Good point..  It's a gaper numbers game..  

My advice is always to stay out of big climbing lines.   Which is something you see out west but not to the degree as Tucks.   For instance climbing lines into the chutes at ABasin - never that crowder..  Expertise leve pretty high..  Easy climb in soft snow...

Actually - The other thing is climbing lines at Tucks tend to be badly planned..  Around crevasses into the shade... etc..


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2011)

Someone posted a link to this on TGR.  40 seconds in.  Wait for it.......


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Someone posted a link to this on TGR. 40 seconds in. Wait for it.......


 

Where did she end up?


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 12, 2011)

^ I read in T4T that she narrowly missed the line of climbers heading up. She came to a rest in the bowl shaken up but fine.

Anybody headed to Tux this weekend for this: http://friendsoftuckerman.org/2010-inferno.htm

Good luck! The Tux circus is in full swing!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Apr 12, 2011)

Puck it said:


> Where did she end up?



The slider is hard to see down slope due to a cloud of snow behind them.
If you maximize the video window (full screen) you can make out the person sliding into the line of hikers several hundred feet down where they start jumping out of the way.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 12, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> The slider is hard to see down slope due to a cloud of snow behind them.
> If you maximize the video window (full screen) you can make out the person sliding into the line of hikers several hundred feet down where they start jumping out of the way.


 

I see her now. Wow.  She was hauling ass.


----------



## dmc (Apr 12, 2011)

powbmps said:


> Someone posted a link to this on TGR.  40 seconds in.  Wait for it.......



i heard she didn't get hurt...  
So that means i can laugh my ass off...  

friggin hilarious..  OK - now everyone start your rant against me making light of a bad situation...  chuckle chuckle...


----------



## powbmps (Apr 12, 2011)

I was crying watching that three seconds over and over.     

People flying all over the place.  Snow and ice rolling down.  Typical of the weekend shit show up there.       



dmc said:


> i heard she didn't get hurt...
> So that means i can laugh my ass off...
> 
> friggin hilarious..  OK - now everyone start your rant against me making light of a bad situation...  chuckle chuckle...


----------

